# IUI BFP GIRLS PART 13



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A new home for mummies and mummies to be!

  

H


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,

Candy - I'm so sorry Jacob is not well with Colic, it must be sooo distressing to see your loved one in such pain I really feel for you. Sounds like some top suggestions have been made by the girls on here. I have a book called herbal for mother and child that I will try to look in later for a 'natural solution'. I hope that things are settling and that you won't need any more suggestions. Are you managing to get enough sleep to stay 'human'? you need to look after you too hun x. 

Megan - I'm sorry you have the distress of pains, i think it best also to check out as you don't need to be under any pressure of worry on top of normal pg worries! I really hope it is pressure and growing pains and nothing to worry about. How are you and are you all settled? How is life treating you? 

Fone - How ya doing? Only 2 days to go to membrane sweep! I hope to hear good news of lil ones v soon missy you hear! How have all the tests gone, sick of the sight of hospitals yet? Soon be rid of them, just a little more time.

Rachael MD - Hope MiL is behaving and not giving you any hard times! Do you get on? Hope the knitting calms or how you will have to auction some items on here come 40wks!

Morgan - thanx for your messages. Glad Robin & Oli are settling and have enjoyed the Cranial. Cranial has such a good name for newborns, worth a go I think.

NL, Scarlet, 36, Minkey, Looby lou, ck6, KatyA, keemjay, jess p, murtle, Victoria_In_London, jane12, Catwoman, oink, Holly C, struthie, starr, all other ladies thanks for all your messages and love we have really felt you all with us...

We had our appointment at Fetal Medical Centre (FMC) on thurs where we had a scan to confirm that things were the same, consultant was excellent and explained again that what she had was incompatible with life and would be touch and go even without the Down's. Procedure complete we saw a few more medical people and then got home. Felt so empty totally lost my feeling of connection with my loved daughter. 
Some how we got through Friday. 
Saturday morning came got all set and off on way to be there for 8.30am. Called on way no beds, go home and call at 11am! Agony! 
Went in for 12.30ish and got the bestest midwife, really excellent. To cut a long story short, our daughter Willow came into the world at 10.20pm and is so beautiful and perfect. We were given lots of time with her as long as we needed, photos, foot and hand prints etc we were treated so well.  
DH was fantastic and allowed to be 'hands-on', he has been a star totally supportive and the absolute rock I needed. 
Had to have a D&C (err!) as placenta was stuck solid. In for night. Loaded with antibiotics home we came at 3pm Sunday, sore, exhausted and sad but sure we have done the right thing.

Boobs filled yesterday and woke up so v sore early this morning, leaking. How long will it take for them to realise what is going on? Any ideas? Does anyone also know how long it takes for my uterus to plop down to normal size, if it takes up to 6wks after full term 9/10months what does it take for 6months pg?

We are sorting the funeral arrangements today and hope it will be early next week.

We both feel very sad for the loss, very in love with our daughter but so much in need to try again, we will never replace Willow as she is such a part of us but we obviously want a baby. I guess we have to see how life goes for us, how the emotions settle and see how soon we feel ready.

Thanks so much again for all your support and we hope we can stay in touch. 

Lots and lots of love from Charlie and DH xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Charlie

You rest and take care, we are thinking of you both.

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hello charlie,
just wanted to say i'm thinking of you.....

all my love to you and your dh
caroline xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear Charlie and DH 
You have been so brave,now take care of each other,and give yourselves time,I'm sure Willow will always be with you,take care xxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Charlie, you and your dh are so brave.  Willow is a beautiful name for your baby and I'm glad the hospital treated all three of you with the respect and dignity you deserve.  Look after yourselves.  love rachael md


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Dear Charlie and DH

You are special people - I am so sad for you both, but you must take comfort in knowing you have done the right thing by your beautiful daughter. Willow will always be a part of you both and I'm sure she will be a little guardian angel looking after you both in the future.

You are in my thoughts,

Love Molly
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Dear Charlie
Thank you for posting your story - must have been a very difficult one to write.  Am glad that you were able to have a little time with your precious Willow and hope that you and dh are doing ok.  Not sure about the boobs and uterus - best to ask your midwife.
take care
xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Charlie & DH,
Thank you so much for writing what has happened - very touched by how strong you are.
Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie and DH,

So sorry you had to go through what you have, I do hope that in time you feel able to try again. You can tell them all about there special little sister willow how is watch ing over them.

Thinkin gof you at this difficult time

all my love

Donna xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sleep tight lil Willow knowing mummy and daddy loved you so very much. 

My heart goes out to you Charlie and your DH. You have both been so brave and strong.

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Charlie - Willow is such a beautiful name, I am so glad you were looked after at the hospital!

You should ask your midwife about some tablets that she can give you to supress your milk production, I will look in my books and send you a PM.

Willow will always be with you, in her special place, I will ask my Dad to pop out of the never ending optics bar to keep an eye on her!!

Take care XXX
Love from 
Oink x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi charliezoom and dh.

i have never spoken with you before, but feel so compelled to tell you how very brave and stong you and dh are.  my feelings are so with you.

love to you both, take good care,
crxxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas  b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  


    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie,

Thank you for posting your story.  I can't believe how strong you & your DH are.  Your precious Willow is watching you and sees her Mummy & Daddy being so so brave.

Your tummy will probably go down in the next few weeks, the milk should go much quicker.

Please keep in touch sweetheart,

Minkey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie and dh   and Willlow 

hope you are both doing ok after all you have been through this last week. it sounds as though you and Willow were treated with all the dignity you deserve.
i just looked in my flower book and there are 4 types of willow, their meanings are 'love forsaken', 'mourning', 'freedom' and 'bravery and humanity' think those words sum up perfectly your daughter and what you have been through with her.

take care, keep strong and keep in touch
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Charlie, your story and the other girls support has me in tears, you really are one amazing lady, to take the timeto respond to all of us, before taking the time to tell us what has happened, you have made the right decision there is no doubting that, despite it being the hardest decision, I am sure you have ever had to make and with all my heart, I pray that you never have to go through anything like this again.  Willow is beautiful name, thanks Kim for the meanings, I will be thinking of you and your DH and wishing you both inner strength to get through this and when the time is right I pray that with the help of your new guardian angel your dreams start to come true


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie

I'm so pleased you were all treated with the respect and dignity that you so deserve.  Willow is such a beautiful name for your beautiful baby daughter.  I'm pleased that you've got plenty of memories and spent plenty of time with her as this will help you greatly over the days and weeks to come.

Just to let you know that my boobs returned to normal within a week.  I was told to tighten my bra as much as possible and that seemed to work.  The midwife did say I could get some tablets from the health food shop, but I didn't need them.  Everyone is different though, so best speak to your midwife.  In terms of my uterus, when I saw the consultant in early October, so about 
5weeks later, he had a good feel and said that things were returning to normal.  I had antibiotics following my D&C too and was told that this could make things take longer but everything was doing okay.  

I was however told we could try from then (Oct) and we were given chlomid to help things along, as we had the same feelings as both of you about starting again.  

Take care of yourselves.  You're in our thoughts and prayers as I've said in the pm's.  

Love Billie xxx


----------



## Welshy (Jun 30, 2004)

Charlie,
Just to say thinking of you at this difficult time and was so sorry to hear your news.
Take Care.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie and Dh

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your words of love and courage about your beautiful daughter Willow have also had me in tears. I hope that Keemjays meaning have brought you some comfortxx
Life is so unfair at times and none of this is fair to you. 

I just wanted you to know that i'm thinking of you all, i hope that both our angels are happily looking down on us, keeping us safe and sound.

All my love

Starr xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening all,

Just thinking of Charlie in particular and hoping everything is OK with everyone else at this horrible time for her.

Minkey xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi.

i am new to this thread.  previously been on the IUI mad thread.  but have got a recent bfp on my 3rd try at IUI.

hi and love to charlie and dh.  i really hope you are both ok.

i am just over 6 weeks.  i have had loads of brown spotting, smearing and even bleeding (once) in the last 2 weeks.  my only pregnancy sympton is, or was, very tender boobs.  since the last lot of brown bleeding, the breast tenderness disappeared the same night as the bleeding.  i am not absolutely paranoid that the pregnancy has failed somehow because of the bleeding and because of the disappearing breast tenderness.

my first scan is not until next week.  which will tell me more.  but in the meantime i am going mad thinking the preg has failed.  if it had failed would i have had lots and lots of bleeding and red blood?  or can it fail and you get just light/spotting brown blood?

sorry i seem over paranoid, it's just i am going out of my head thinking am i still pregnant or am i not preg??!!!

does anyone relate to my situation and maybe can give me any answers?

i would really thank you, because next week seems so far off.

thanks ever so in advance.
crxxx 

ps forgot to say that i had hcg tests at 4 weeks.  which were really good, 148 and 2 days later 305.
pps hi to all you bfp iui girls.  looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi CR - welcome to the thread and congrats on your BFP!!!  

Fantastic news.  I didn't have any bleeding myself but I know that LOTS of women do and then go on to have healthy babies.  It can be a very normal thing to happen and lots of people don't get any other symptoms of pregnancy at this stage.  If you get lots of fresh blood, definitely contact your clinic and I woulod contact them anyway if you are very worried.  Unfortunately the weeks waiting until the first scan are just as bad as, if not worse than, the 2WW so just hang in there and do what you can to get your mind off it.  You had good hcg results so you just have to trust in your body that its doing everything right. 

It is perfectly normal to be worrying your head off about your pregnancy - we all do.

good luck anyway

Charlie   
hi to everyone else, hope you're having nice weekends.  I must go and change Oli's stinky nappy, can't put it off any longer  
ta ta
Kirsty cc


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

CR, welcome.  I had brown bleeding at around the time my `second` period would have been due in the first 6 weeks - it is often put down to implantation bleeding because that is around the time the embryo actually implants into your uterus.  Now I am 19 weeks pregnant so try not to panic.  

You should also be aware that occassionally at a 7 week scan a heartbeat may not be seen because it can be slightly too early - if there is one there it will definitely show at the 8 week stage so try not to worry too much.  

Sadly my first pregnancy (first go at IUI) there was no heartbeat and the embryo had stopped developing.  This is more common in fertility treatment pregnancies but the good news is that it shows you can get pregnant and it is therefore usually only a matter of time before you go on to get pregnant again at the chances of having a healthy pregnancy are not affected by one `missed` miscarriage.  I don't want to concern you because your bleeding is common in succesful pregnancies but I wish someone had explained this to me first time round because I just wasn't ready for it.  

Good luck for your scan, I'll be thinking of you and try not to worry at all.

love Rachael


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks morgan and rachael md.

i think i am beating myself up!! i have had to totally cut out gluten and dairy from my diet to succeed in ttc.  and last monday night i had some gluten.  well monday night going into tuesday morning i had a big brown bleed and the painful (o)(o) tenderness completely disappeared.  hence i am thinking that i have caused the preg to fail because i had a small amount of gluten in my diet.  it just seems that it is all my fault and i should have known better!!

i did have implantation bleeding also in the 2ww and also loads of brown gunking.

my clinic have previously told me with regards bleeding that it is a waste to keep doing more preg tests, (i wasn't at the time, they just told me that), because the hcg can stay in your system for up to 1 week after any preg loss.  

but i ignored this advice (!!), and did a test late last night, 5 days after heavy-ish brown bleeding, and the result line was still a very definite dark positive.  hence my thinking is that if the preg was failing surely the line, of the same test i had used before, would have started to become lighter.  well i am obviously not medically trained , but this way of thinking and your kind words have made me just a little bit more positive and hopefully i won't be too consumed with it all until the scan on wednesday.

mind you my af's always start with spotting and smearing.....no i won't think about this!!

thanks v much for your messages.
i hope you are both having a good weekend.  nice to be 'talking' to you.
crxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Well we have had a very busy weekend, my sister got married yesterday and I was a chief bridesmaid   so on the Friday night, we had the rehearsal, the wedding was at 12noon Saturday, we stayed till just after the fireworks at 10.30, then today our friends little girl was christened, Jacob was amazing, not that hes ever naughty as eh doesn't know how to be, but he was so good allowing me to relax and enjoy the day ... DH did have to walk him round the river during the speaches though, but hey was just his way of being involved.

Welcome CR, its great news, hoping the others have put your mind at rest.

Hoep everyone is well, sorry no personnals, but sneaking on quickly to catch up as has been a while x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Candy

Sounds like you've had a busy weekend. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. 

I was just wondering how Jacob is now. Has his colic got any better and are you managing to get some sleep?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

CR - welcome to the thread & congratulations on your BFP!!   I hope that some of the others have reassured you regarding bleeding.  I didn't get any myself, but is seems so common having read a similar story to yours many times on this thread.  Have you got a date for your scan?  When is it?  It is horrible waiting between scans and as Morgan says the waiting & worrying gets no better once you get your BFP!!

Candy - glad you had a good time at your sisters wedding - I bet you were so proud to be there with Jacob, something you though may never happen  .  How is Jacob's colic?  Any better?

How is everyone else doing?

We are fine - I have updated Agatha's picture - this was taken on her christening day.  I have sorted work out now & I go back on 26th September, which seems so close   .  But I keep thinking that I am doing it for Agatha to be able to giver her nice things etc, so although I will miss her dreadfully it will be worth it.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Murtle, wasn't sure whether to reply or pm, but deciced to reply as Minkey also asked, thanks for caring sweeties    we were advised by our health visitor to use infacol befor every feed, but Jacob was bringing up almost all of his feeds and I was worried he would get dehighdrated (Neurotic mum !!) so we stopped it after 1 week, he still struggles with wind and sickness, but we can manage it so much better now and although I am scared to tempt fate the nights are much easier, I think his digestive system is also maturing which helps.

I went to a breastfeedig clinic yesterday at the hospital to check my technique etc, to ensure I wasn't a contributing factor, and we hadn't gotten any bad habits on one hand I am glad they found that we were latched on correctly etc, but on the other hand, had we been able to tweak something that might have helped further, I would have been over the moon.

As for sleep, once we have got him down of a night, which is the hard bit, he feeds every 3 hours so I can't complain, every so often he will go 4 hours and even went 5 once, but if he does, he then will just go for only 2 hours after, like he has to catch up, bless.... he does love his mums boobies  don't think he will be one of these babies that can go the whole night or sleep without cuddles, but hey if you can't spoil them when little, when can you xx

Hope you are ok Murtle, I can only imagine how hard things have been  

Love the new picture, she is so adoreable Minkey, you are right I was proud and totally over protective of prying hands lol

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all
Minkey - Agatha is sooooo lovely, she really is such a cutie.  Sorry you're back at work soon but hopefully you will feel fulffilled (not that you aren't now!) and a happy mummy will be a good thing for Agatha too.

Candy - sounds like you are getting well into your routine, sounds excellent and well done for keeping up the bfeeding.  Jacob is one lucky lad!

CR - how you doing?  Hope you've not had any more bleeding.

Rachael - how are you getting on hun?  Have you got a little bump yet?

Anyone heard from 36 lately?  Hope she is ok.

Oink - how is piglet and his beautiful long eyelashes?!

Fone - are you home yet?  Can't wait to hear all about it.

We are fine, had a very hectic day today including taking the boys to see the cranial osteopath.  The boys really calmed down when she was working on them but we'll see how long it lasts.  We think Robin is teething so I've been giving him Nelsons homeopathic teething granules, which really seem to work.  

Off to see the outlaws tomorrow so the boys will be totally spoiled and I;ll get some help - excellent!

ta ta all, love to everyone not mentioned
xxx
Kirsty


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Just popped in to see how your scan went CR, fingers crossed all is ok.

Off to see the midwife, although I've already been at the healthcentre this morning as I've got awful earache - he's given me some antibiotic eardrops and said I can take paracetamol.  I'm not too happy taking medication when I'm pregnant but I waited 4 days already hoping it would clear up on its own and it has just got worse - should have gone sooner I think!

Rachael md


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya Ladies,

CR - Congratulations & welcome - Top news love! Really hope all good with you and the bleeding has stopped, I am keeping everything crossed for good news from you on your scan!  Try and stay calm but yeah I know that's easy to say isn't it, but how many of us do!? 

Minkey - Love Agatha's new pic she is a real love so gorgeous!

Candy - I really hope things are improving on the colic front my book says to give 1oz/30ml of a herbal tea before each feed to ease digestion, choose from; holy basil, chamomile, caraway, catnip, dill, fennel, lemon balm, or marshmallow. Use quarter teaspoon (2ml) of herbs to 4 fl oz (100ml) of boiling water, and allow to cool. after each feed, if the baby seems unhappy, try the tea again. Slipperyelm powder mixed with warm water is often very soothing. You can use the same teas but more concentrated to add to the bath water. You can drink stronger versions of the tea yourself. Essential oils of Geranium, sandalwoos, lavender, ylang ylang, chamomile, ginger, fennel, or aniseed can be diluted (1drop to 1 teaspoon/5ml base oil) and add to bath water, used for massage, or as compresses to abdomen. Other bits it mentions are foods for you to avoid and cranial osteopathy/therapy which the others have covered for you. I hope this is of some use and really hope he settles soon. Sounds like you are bonding so well.

Morgan - hope all is good with you and thanks for your kind words, you always bring a smile to my face!

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes x

We held Wilow's funeral on Tuesday which just me and DH attended then the grandparents (our parents) and friends went up after with flowers. Our sisters are going in few days. It was very special and very personal, so very sad and yet a good time to reflect and see closure. 
We feel so naturally devastated but able to see some hope in the future. She has brought us such joy and we love her with all our hearts we'll never forget her and will take her and the lessons learnt from knowing her wonderful spirit with us into the future. 
I went into work yesterday, first time I have seen them all, it was hard as the last time they all saw me I was very Pregnant. But they are all so caring (boys included!) and had bought flowers for Willow's grave and were so concerned for how I was.
Guess this will all get easier with time and we will see more hope in the future with each day. 
We have had our follow up hospital appointments through for our local one and the Fetal Medicine Unit too so that is a good thing to look forward to, they are both in September.
Thanks for help with boobs! they have now deflated to a manageable size and feeling. Wow that was sooo painful and with all the hormones and emotions after the birth, it really got me down. I'm off the nasty antibiotics which is helping me think more clearly too.
Still got some light - v light bleeding guess that lil placenta spot will heal up soon and stop oozing. Sorry maybe tmi!
We are going away for the weekend for a bit of R & R in the countryside, I hope it will be just what we need and will enable us some time to chill, reflect and switch off.

Thank you all again for your love and support.

Good luck and keep up the good work all mummies and mummies to B.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have not been around for so long  . I was so upset by Charlies news the last time I was on here that I didn’t post anything else. Some of this may be a little out of date but I have been trying to catch up from where I left off, hope none of this bothers you though Charlie.

Charlie – thinking of you and hoping that the pain will get easier over time, glad to hear that the hospital were so good and you had some time with your daughter. The funeral seems to have given you a good chance to say goodbye and some time away in the country could be good for you all.

Candy – sorry to hear about Jacob and his colic. I know nothing about these things but have been reading a bit about all sorts. It’s a bit wierd though because I read so much at the beginning that I now have a brain overload and have stopped. Starting to panic slightly because I have forgotten all that I needed to know and can’t seem to take in much more. Anyway, you mentioned that he likes going in the car and I wondered if a vibrating bouncer might help. We have just got one for the babies and it says that it’s like a car ride. Hope he is better soon, try to enjoy the rest of the time with him.

Welcome and congratulations CR – it is very common to have bleeding in the early stages and as you said as long as it is not bright red should be OK. I did a few (well 5  ) pregnancy tests to put my mind at rest until the first scan. I didn’t have any symptoms either so try not to worry too much, I know this is easier said than done though. I remember crying the night before my first scan because I was conviced that they would tell me I wasn’t even pregnant but here I am at 30 weeks with twins on the way. Hope this helps, good luck with your scan.

Minkey – glad the christening went well. I always thought that I wouldn’t go down that road but now that the babies are on the way I think it would be lovely. We also said that we would accept all the stuff that people gave us and not go mad buying all new stuff but that is the complete opposite now. You just want the best for them don’t you. It must be sad that your return to work has come around so quickly but as you say it is all part of giving them the things they need plus you still have another 6 weeks to enjoy with her. Will it be part time or do you need to do full time?

Northern lass – sorry to hear about your meningitis scare it must have been a very worrying time. Hope you are both doing OK now.

Fone – CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your twins  . How far did you manage to get? Were you induced or did the membrane sweep work? How was the birth? Are you breastfeeding? If you are I would be interested to find out if you are managing to feed them both at the same time. Hope you didn’t have too much trouble towards the end, sorry to hear about the bed rest.

Well it has been pretty hectic the last few weeks. I have now left work because I was signed off sick by the doctor towards the end of July after finding the commuting too much to handle. On top of that I went to see my consultant and they had found sugar in my urine a few times so I was sent for a glucose test. The results came back that I had gestational diabetes  , it was a bit upsetting because I have been trying really hard to eat healthily and he said that the babies were getting too big which is due to the sugar. I had to test my blood every few hours to see what the levels are and had a list of certain foods to eat together etc. I have been backwards and forwards to the hospital/doctors but after all that the doctor looked at my levels and said that I was borderline and should not really have done all of that  . Anyway, on the plus side we have started buying baby stuff which is really exciting. We have done most of the nursery and ordered the cots and even got the buggy (I didn’t really want it in the house this early but they wouldn’t let us put down a deposit and pick up after the birth). I am growing out of all my maternity clothes and me and DH are starting to panic about the birth and looking after the babies afterwards, I can’t believe I am next on the list of mummies to be. The time is flying by and in some ways I don’t want it to end because I am not likely to ever be pregnant again. I am also looking foward to meeting the babies though and they will always be enough for us, I love them so much already I can’t imagine what I’ll be like when they arrive.

Phew sorry for the long post, I will try to keep in touch more often from now on. Hello to anyone else I have not mentioned, hope you are all doing OK.

Love – Katy.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Debs DH here 

Just to let you know that although debs hasnt been around recently, she hasnt forgotten you all.

Her mum passed away on thursday, and she is taking it hard,

I am sure she will be back with you all soon,

Take Care,
Andy


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Andy - so sorry to hear the news.  Debs must be devastated and it will be extra hard at this special time for you both.  Please send my condolances and best wishes at this difficult time.

Morgan xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello all-apologies for not being around (well posting at least) for what seems like ages but things have been rather difficult.Anyway,before I launch into all that.............

Andy-please send a big hug to Debs-I lost my Mum only 4 weeks before Immy was born and so I really do know how she feels and we are all here for her.

Candy-biggest congratulations to you on Jacob being such a scrummy boy-I love his yawning pic! Sorry to hear about the colic-I have had the same problem since Immy was born pretty much.It has changed from true colic into "just wind" but if I don't get every bit of wind up then two hours later the screaming is incredible.Have been to a cranial ostepoath and also tried every potion going.I have now decided after nearly 4 months that things will only really improve once she is on solids.

Charlie-still think of you often and not only am I amazed by your strength but think how lucky Willow is to have a Mummy and Daddy like you.

Minkey-Agatha is as gorgeous as ever I see-sympathies with you on going back to work-I am in the same situation and only have 4 weeks lieft until I return full time.I have been to afew meetings while off so at least I know what's been going on.

CR-Congratulations and welcome!

Morgan-still in awe at how wel you do with those two handsome hunks-sympathies on the teething front as Immy is really suffering at the moment.Granules didn't help her-had to resort to calpol every 4 hrs so on top of the wind problems,life is a little fraught!

Well what else has been going on with me?

Hmmm,not coping as well as I thought with losing my Mum.Stupid things can set me off even when I am having a good day-I mentioned to someone the other day that Immy was teething early and they asked me if I did.Ihad to say I didn't know and it really upset me that I will never know -I just miss being able to pick the phone up to her and ask. 
Work have been complete Ba****ds.. .....have employed someone above me in my absence who essentially does the same job.They are not daft enough to make me redundant but I suspect this guy will make my life difficult and hope that I leave.I won't bore you with the details but needless to say it has ruined my maternity leave and made me very worried about the future.At the moment I work from home 3 days a week which would be perfect in terms of seeing Immy for breakfast,lunch and get to put her to bed 3 days plus the weekend.I havebeen told my new boss expect me to be in our office a 3.5hr drive away,3-4 days per week which would mean me staying away over night 2 or 3 nights a week.Needless to say,this is really upsetting me,especially as Immy is not yet 4 months old.

On the brighter side,Immy is growing at a rate of knots and we have been to Portugal twice in the last few weeks.Have to say that holidays are not holidays anymore-mre a change of scenery!

My family are still a nightmare with my Dad never even asking how Immy is when he telephones (a rare occurrence in itself),his wife however thinks she is realy cute and has been an "interested" step-Granny.Sisters.....well that's a whole new subject.

Oh and my Grandma died a few days ago but as sad as I am she was 90 and she got to see Immy and be a great Granny so she had a good innings.

Well another upside is that despite wind and teeth,Immy really is thriving-over 14lbs,turning herself over,loving her baby bouncer and for the last 5 weeks has been sleeping from 7pm till between 6 and 7am so I really cannot complain.The flipside of having a good night is she doesn't sleep in the day but hey-smal price to pay I reckon.I amso pleased I persevered with the sleep training as I now have an evening to myself to get everything done I did't get a chance to do in the day and of course open that well-earned bottle of wine.

Anyway girlies,must go as Immy has hit her boredom threshold with her bouncer and requires entertaining!

Love to anyone I have forgotten to mention personally.

Sarah


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Everyone,

Just wanted to catch up with everyone  

LoobyLou - so sorry to hear about your Mum, that is so awful for you, I am thinking of you  

Charlie - I hope you & DH are OK and taking one day at a time xxxxx
36 - great to hear from you, glad that Immy sounds like she is doing well.  That is great that she is sleeping through, Agatha doesn't sleep in the day very much eather, it's quite tiring isn't it! Very sorry to hear about your Grandma & your job - hope it all gets sorted.  

KatyA - hi there, glad you are well - sorry to hear about all the hassle with your sugar levels, I hope you are putting your feet up abit before the babies come along!  It's so exciting when you start buying stuff isn't it.  I am going to be working part-time, but it's quite along day so nearly full time, although I won't work Fridays until 2006 which will be nice for me to still spend one day with Agatha.  She is going into a nursery for 3 days this year & my MIL is having her for the fourth day.  I hope that this will be OK as she has a tendency to really wind me up!  But I have to think of the money we are saving by not having the extra nursery day to pay for!!

Morgan - glad to hear that all is well with you & your two lovely boys - can we see some recent pics?!

Rachaelmd - hope you are well, how is the earache?

NL & Candy - how are you both? Candy how is Jacob's colic?

Fone - hope you are enjoying being a mummy 

Oink - hope you & the Piglet are OK?

CR & Welshy - hope you are both OK

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone?  Apologies if I have.  We are fine - I am aware that I only have a few weeks left before I go back to work and it feels like abit of a count down which is a shame.  But I keep thinking once I start it won't be long until Christmas, our first with Agatha & I get so excited.  We are going to Center Parcs in September before I go back so I booked our activities and a creche place for Agatha today which is something to look forward to.  DH has finally agreed that we can get a cleaner when I go back to work (after years if pestering from me!) so I called one that my neighbour recommended today which is great.

Anyway, bedtime for me I think (thank goodness big brother is over and I can get to bed earlier now!)

Take care,
Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

A really quick post from me because I've had difficulties logging on and am using someone else's internet.  Am doing ok, earache on the mend but still having to take antibiotics which I'm not happy about - but am flying out to see my sister in Norway on Thursday so have to make sure it is ok to fly.  not many pms from me, but other than that all is well.

Debs, thinking of you, it must be very hard for you and my prayers are with your family.

36, sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment but you are clearly doing very well to have such a healthy daughter and that is all that matters!

Katy, sorry to hear about the diabetes, I had slight raised glucose in my last urine test and although the midwife says it can just be a one off, you can't help worrying it may be diabetes especially as they keep telling me the blob is going to be a big baby.  Och well.

love

rachael md


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello All my sweeties

NIce to hear from you Rachel and that the ear ache is getting better.  Minkey, I adore that picture, Agatha is so beautiful, great news about the cleaner and the centre parcs trip will do you the world of good, b4 you embark back to work, hope the days don't fly by xx

36, we have missed you honey, so sorry to hear that you haven't been coping well, its hardly surprising with what you have been through (((hugs)))) must be really hard when people ask things like that, which is why I think its so important to record lots of stuff for our little miarcles for when they grow up, times have changed, when I was little mum and dad only had a cheap b&w camera so hardly any pictures, I am determined to record as much fo rthe future as I can.  Hope your boss stops being so ridiculous and makes some compremises x  Immy is doing so well and great about the sleeping, give her a big kiss from Jacob, u must give us tips !!!!!  

Katy, thanks for the suggestions, we have a vibrating chair, but hes not so keen, I have been changing my diet though and have cut out most of my chocolate /cries, so pleased to hear you have been buying baby stuff, makes everything so much more real, sorry you about the worries though, but glad you are being looked after and are no longer working.

Charlie, your post has had me in tears, you are amazing to take the time to respond to each of us, thank you so much for the advise.  The funeral sounded perfect, such a lovely and personal way to remember and say goodbye to Willow, your wording of the post is so apt and so full of love, I wish I coudl take away the pain you have been so brave, I really hope the weekend away was full of warmth & cuddles, all my love xx

Morgan, do the boys still seem calmer, or was that a false sense of security ?

Fone hope you are ok and we get to hear from you soon xx

Love to oink, scarlet, CR, Tricia, Meg, Elly, Northern Las, looby and anyoen I have missed xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello

This is just a mega quick hello to say I'm still here - honest and promise one of these days (when I get a babysitter!) to spend some proper time catching up with everyone.

From me all is OK. The boys are getting bigger and covering their faces in various sorts of vegetables. I am getting a full nights sleep but still feel knackered EVERY evening.  Dreading going back to work but apart from that not much new.

love to everyone especially Candy, Morgan, thirtysix, scarlett, oink and everyone else from the "this time last year we'd just found out" days

Elly xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you are all ok, we are fine, growing V.well, still, I think Myles is about 19lbs now, he doesn't look too round either, he has really grown length ways, 6-9 month clothes are too short most of the time! 

Elly - I still didn't know I was pregnant this time last year, thought I was dying of an incurable disease, but hadn't even considered the possibility of a baby! 

Candy - I hope things have improved for you in the colic stages, I found that if I drank lots of juice, cordial and water, Myles screamed for practically the whole day! I couldn't belive that something like juice would affect him, but I have tried it a few times since and it still has the same effect! It could be anything you are eating or drinking or even nothing to do with your diet at all! It took Myles a few weeks to get used to his wobbly chair, but it sent him to sleep in the end! 

36 - you are doing a wonderful job with Immy, your mum would be so proud of you. My Nanna died when she was 99, I too was upset that she wasn't there but accepted that she had had such a long life, and a difficult one at the end, she deserved to go to a nicer place! 

Minkey - I'm not sure when I am going back to work yet, if all is well with Dh's job, I am hoping to go back on the 2nd Jan, if I have to! 

Fone - How are you getting on?

Looby - thinking of you!

Charlie - I hope you are coping and getting lots of love and support from everyone! 

Hi to anyone I have missed, Myles has just woken up, no peace for the wicked, playtime!!!!  

Take care all
Love from

Oink and Piglet x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

A very quick hello from me and to assure you I am still here! After our fab weeks holiday I went back to work . I found it pretty tough but I think it was slightly easier because DH was looking after him. I am now off for another weeks holiday as decided we'd rather have two seperate weeks. I am so pleased we have all survived the seperation! I know if I have managed the last two weeks full time being part time in September will be easier. Thomas spent 1 morning with Dh at childminders and was fine and when we come back he is going to spend a couple of mornings there by himself and then start properly the week after. I have been lucky that every morning when I have left he has been smiling and smiling and laughing when I've got home. Last week DH said he was a bit quieter but this week he has been fine and no different with me despite the fact I've been away all day. I've been leaving at 8am and getting home 6pm, 5 days a week whereas in Sept. I'm working 2 days 1- 9pm and 2 days 9.30 - 3.30 so will mean I have 2 mornings and a friday at home. I've been telling myself that by working we will be able to afford days out and hols etc.

Sorry for the lack of personals...supposed to be packing! Just wanted to say hello and to say that I am always thinking of my special friends here. Hope you are all keeping ok and a special hug for Charlie and Looby.

Love to you all N. Lass xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello girls
We got back from a bit of a holiday at my aunty's yesterday.  Had a great time  - the weather was hot and me and the boys had fun splashing about in her pool (!) which was great.  Robin is fine in the water but Oli went a bit mental the 2nd time.  They look so cute bobbing around in their little swim seats, though!  Aunt and mum had great fun playing with babies (bathing them when they didn't need it, dressing them up  - like they were playing with dolls, bless!) and dh and i got to go out for the day to Gt Yarmouth by ourselves.  fab.

Robin is still crying a lot - teething and constipation.  Am trying him on different formula but he has blood in his poo so i am a little worried.

Northern - am sure being back at work will be easier and I think you are v sensible taking some more holiday to go back gradually.  hope you have a nice time this week - where are you going?

Sarah - great to hear from you.  Sorry things are so tough at the moment - it is really difficult at the best of times, and extra hard when they are a bit poorly and you just want them to feel better.  Can't imagine how hard it must be to not have your mum at the end of the phone.  Maybe with so much else going on in your life you haven't had the time you need to deal with it all but I hope things get a little easier as time passes.

Elly - great to hear from you too.  Any pics of your lovely boys? Yep, this time last year I was in the dreaded 2ww and going out of my mind.  we have all come so far, it's amazing.

Candy - how is the colic?  Hope Jacob is well.

aaaargh no time now to do rest of personals as have got to go out now but love to Minkey, Oink, Katy, Rachael, Charlie, CR and Looby

snogs,
Morgan xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Thanks to everyone for their support and well wishes with reagrds to Jacobs Colic, although I hate the thought of tempting fate, we believe that he is over it, yeah he still cries and is sometimes unconsoleable for a period of time, but this is due to over tiredness and over stimulation, rather than being in pain, hes rarely screaming in pain, not only have we learned to deal with his winding so much better, winding 3 or 4 times during some feed as soon as he starts to fuss, he seems to have grown and developed his digestive system, hes 6 weeks now and already weights 11lb 9, he has also been giving us a stretch of up to 8 hours between a feed at night, which is amazing and so needed, its normally a 6 or 7 hour stretch, depending on the length of his feed before bed, but we know he can go as long as 8.

The last couple of weeks he has developed so much, he laughs (although no laughing sound just huge mouth lol) smiles and talks allot, hes a joy to play with and responds really well to stimulation .... I am working extra hard to try and get him to be a happy smily baby, although I know some babys just are not smily kids

Morgan, you holiday sounded fabulous, I bet your mum and aunt got so much out of it and a day to yourselves, what bliss, glad the boys are enjoyingthe water, hope you took lots of pictures.  Sorry to hear about Robin, hope that you can get some reasurance soon xxx 

Elly as always great to hear from you, like Morgan, I woud love to see some more pictures, hope that you can ease back into work.

Northern, your new hours sound much better as you will get more time with Thomas, hope things get easier.

Oink, I think Jacob will be tall to, alot of the clothes, well lets take newborn as the 0-3 are ok, were too short for him.  I also stopped drinking orange squash as this definately effects him, I have started back on the chocolate that I had cut out though and hes not been effected.

All my love to everyone and huge hugs to Charlie


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Fone - Posted on your Birth Story, I am so sorry for the sh*ite time you are having but so glad twinnies are hear. Hope all heals up nicely soon hun.   Photos please lady!

Candy - Wow, so cool if Colic is off the agenda at last. 8hrs kip and rest from feeding sounds very good to me, i hope he keeps that up. How are you? You sound much calmer, understandably as it must have been hellish seeing him in such pain. Glad Chocolate can feature in your life again - top! I hope reflexology is still helping your stress levels.

NL - I'm glad you can take some hols. It must be so hard to return but it will get easier I'm sure. 

36 - I hope you are Ok and work sort their lives out, realise what a good employee they have in you! So sorry you are missing your mum so, I really feel for you and hope that you are getting good support from all around you. Take some time to acknowledge your grief though and find your way through it.

CR - how are things for you? Is all going well?

Rachael MD - I hope your health is good at mo and lil one is growing well. How are you?

Looby lou - how are you? Lots of love to you and a big big hug from us xxxxx Take it easy lovely. xxxx

Minkey - I can't believe you are thinking about Christmas in August hun! Although i do know it was for positive reasons! Hope you are well and Agatha is doing well.

Oink - How are you and Piglett? 

We are doing OK. This week has been hard as I've had to see and talk to a fir few people and have worked half days pretty much all week, 1 full day. 

DH has been away from Fri and will be back Mon eve so that has been really weird not having him around. The weekend felt easier from a memory level, I have really relived it the last two, but this one was kinder to me. I've had friends to support me in DH absence which has helped. Willow has had her headstone engraved now so that is lovely to see her grave complete.

One week at work then off away to Norfolk for a few days, can't wait. Please pray for good weather as last break was a bit cold and miserable, be nice to have a 'summer' holiday if poss!

Better fly but love to all and anyone I've missed above. Thanks for your love and support - always!  

LOL Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie,

So nice to hear from you, you sound like you are doing well and coping with things in your way. You are very lucky as it sounds that you have a very supportive DH and a supportive network of friends.
I am pleased for you that Willows grave is now complete and I am sure you have made it a very beautiful place for her and for you to visit.

Sending you my love and support

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

A total me post I'm afraid as I haven't much time!

Agatha's highchair arrived today & she looks so grown up sitting in it to eat her solids  .  Unfortunately we are really struggling to get her to eat anything, she loves her milk too much.  Six weeks in & she takes so little at each meal.  The HV says don't worry, but you can't help but compare to other babies around you who are eating so much more & loving it as well.  Each feed is a battle to get her to take anything  .  Still these things are sent to challenge us!

Hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Also - what is this bubbles business?  Anyone know?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Minkey
Sorry to hear that Agatha isn't enjoying her food so much.  It must be so stressful for you.  My friend has a little girl a week or so older than Agatha and she has been having the same problem - won't eat a thing.  My friend got really stressed and after getting all sorts of bad advice from the health visitor (who said try ice cream!) she went to the doctor who said don't worry - if the baby is still happy and healthy and not too skinny, just stop trying for now and leave it until she's ready.  So she has stopped trying for a couple of weeks and is feeling much better.

l am kind of dreading starting the twins on solids but kind of looking forward to cooking for them.  They aren't looking interested yet so I think it will be at least another month or so before I try anything.

I've blown you a bubble  

Hope everyone else is ok.  I've had a really busy few days with the boys so we are all shattered.  We have put them to bed a bit early and I feel like following them    Also pre-menstrual    and coming down with a cold so I think I will go and have a hot bath.

Hope everyone else is ok
byee
Kirsty xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Minkey, I don't know how this bubbles thing works either. Morgan can you explain? i'm too stupid to suss it out!

LOL to you both and hope life smiles on you a bit more tomorrow lovies xxx Charlie x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't sleep for some reason - I have worked out if you click on "blow" on someone's profile they get a bubble, so I presume burst does the opposite - but what I don't understand is what is means?!?  Any ideas anyone?  Have blown a few for my friends on this thread though!

Charlie - thank you for you kind words, how selfish I must sound moaning, when you have so much more to be angry about xx  We actually had a much better day today & for the first time she ate what I consider to be 3 reasonable meals.  I switched things round abit & that seemed to help, along with letting her hold the spoon with me I managed to get a fair amount into her mouth - what a mess though!   I hope you have a good few days away x

So filled with new positivity I have this evening cooked up "lovely lentils" and "cauliflower cheese" from my trusty Annabel Karmel book.  I also made some rusks from another book with no sugar in them - I feel like a domestic goddess now!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Thanks for all your lovely messages   

Mum had a beautiful send off ( if you call it that ) Last thursday 
I would have popped on earlier - but thay admitted me back into hosp last Sunday 
and only let me home late last night  

Anyway - must go back to bed as ordered   

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Louby glad that you are back home and hoping that you get lots of rest  

I have been blowing bubbles to, today, there is a huge thread where people have been trying to get out of Tony what they are for, maybe just a bit of fun, but because when you click it, its says modifykarma in the taskbar, I think we all need lots of good karma... the thread was too long for me to to follow and very time consuming, if anyone finds out let us know.

Minkey, you do sound like a domestic goddess, the one thing I think is important is not to be down hearted if after you have cooked, she doesn't eat it, I think that my sister had to try the same thing many times before her son would eat it, like Morgan said, I have had friends who have also stopped for a few days and tried again, hope that her taste buds widena nd she starts gobbling down some food soon xx I have that book, if anyone is after it, Asda do it for about £6.99 much cheaper than places like blooming marvelous.

Morgan, hope you have had some rest, can only imagine how tiring two babies are !! mine is screaming as I type, but daddy is with him so leaving well alone, might turn the monitor down lol

Charlie, hope you have a nice time in Norfolk, glad your friends are supporting you, must have been so hard not having DH around, but glad the weekend was kinder to you, think of you often   I haven't really been having reflex, we use dto go every two weeks, but now I am not working, I can't really justify spending it, till I know where we are finacially as I am hoping to take the full 12months off, I think we are going again in a couple of weeks.  

Love to everyone else but think I might have to go check on DH and make sure theyare both ok 

Cxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

I hope it is ok for me to post on here sometimes, I know I am not an IUI mummy or mummy to be yet but I like to read this post to keep up with some of the ladies I have talked to and been thorugh cycles with on the IUI thread.

Candy, pleased that Jacob is doing so well. you sound liek you have really taken to motherhood and have a strong bond with jacob.

Loobylou, Sorry to hear that your mum passed away I hope you are ok and getting plenty of rest.

Charlie, hope you enjoy you break away -  take care of each other.

I think all you IUI mummies are fantasctic the way you all support each other through the hard times! hopefully I will be joining you all soon

Donna xx I hope I haven't intruded


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Donna - of course you haven't intruded, you are very welcome!   I hope you will soon 'need' to join this thread!

I too have been trying to keep up with the bubbles blown and burst, I know how to blow them and how to burst them but don't really know what for or why!!! Any ideas?  

I hope you are all ok, Myles has developed 2 teeth, he had been moaning all morning, so I was planning to give him his dinner, some calpol and then he could have a good sleep, I presumed his teeth were wriggling but didn't expect to be bitten by them!  

I have been thinking of trying Myles with some meat in a couple of weeks, so far he has only had fruit and veg and adores everything I give him, even cauliflower and broccoli, I thought I would wait until he was 6 months before adding meat into his diet, what have the rest of you done about it? I was thinking about putting some chicken and veg into a slow cooker, do you all think that would be ok?

It is so much easier looking after the babies at work, I know exactly what to do for them, when and how but Myles is a different story, he changes so much every day, I'm not sure I am keeping up with him or even if I am treating him too much like a baby! I used to be a very decisive person, but not anymore! 

I'd better go and do some cleaning, Myles is fast asleep and thats my only chance, he keeps me busy the rest of the time.

Speak to you all soon
Take care
Love from
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06   
CR 
    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry that I've not been logged on for a while - it turns out us AOL users are having a lot of difficulty accessing sites so I now have to log on through internet explorer.  Fingers crossed all seems to be fine doing it this way but it is bloomin' annoying!

Anyhow, all is well with me - have our `20` week scan Tuesday week (it will be 23 weeks) so hoping all will be ok.  Bubs is kicking and squirming like mad at the moment - in fact so much so that when he/she decided to have a quiet day on Friday I got myself into a real tiss about it.  DH calmed me down and of course, felt it move almost straight away.  What kind of a panicky mother am I going to be?


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi everyone

i have been away on holiday and didn't get time to come on between the scan and going away and thank you all for your lovely kind words of support.

i am catching up on all the pages i missed whilst i was away.  however in the meantime i felt it really rude not to let you know how i got on with the 7wk scan.  my little bean (only the one!), was exactly right size for 7wks, had a lovely yolk sack and had not had the lining affected by the bleeding at all.  i did have a little brown bleeding whilst i was away on holiday in the first week, but none since.  i am hoping this is all ok.  i have another scan tomorrow, 9wks 6days.  am all excited and yet nervous about it, need more confirmation that i am really preg, because the (o)(o) tenderness comes and goes and the indigestion is intermittent.  especially with the further bleeding.  i am so sure that it is the prog pessaries causing these symptons and i am really not preg!!  even DP has trouble believing it!!

i will post more when i can keep my eyes open.

in the meantime, thank q you so much for welcoming me.  i am thinking of you all.  special love to charlie zoom and looby lou, really thinking of you both.
crx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
cr- congrats on the scan, you must bhave been so relieved.  Glad that all is well and you can relax for a bit (well, until the next one!).  Its hard  when you don't have many symptoms but you just have to trust that your body is doing its thing quietly and all is well.

Rachael - cna't believe your 20 weeks scan has come around already.  Hope it all goes well and that baby behaves and wriggles more often.  I had loads of scary moments not feeling Robin move - right up until 3 days before they were born.  people told me to go and lie down quietly and that would make them move, but it didn't seem to work for him - he liked to keep us on our toes then and still does now!

Oink - don't know about the meat. I thought you were supposed to wait until 9months ?? but I guess it depends on the baby.  sounds like he is loving his food which is great - you must be an ace cook.  I am thinking about starting the twins on baby rice in the next week or so - they will be 5 months.  Clever piglet with his teeth!  Did he get much pain with them for long before hand?

Candy - i loved my reflex too but also can't afford it now.  Just had my last pay packet so will be bludging off dh for the next 6 months until I go back to work, which will be very strange.  Am so used to having money for myself but now 1 salary will have to look after all 4 of us - eeek!  Am sure we will adapt, though - just take a bit of getting used to.
How is Jacob's colic?  Any better now?

I took Oli swimming this morning.  Robin has a cold and is very bothered by his gums (still no tooth) so he stayed at home with dh.  V strange going out with just 1 baby!  He liked his swim - quite happy to bob around in his swim suit looking cute! - and Robin was nice and cheery after a long nap when we got home.  Poor lamb is so bunged up - me and dh could hardly sleep last night for worrying   a bit daft I know but it is the first time either of them have been ill.

Oh there goes Oli.......
hi to everyone else
love Kirsty xx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

CR, so pleased for you - I was beginning to worry when you hadn't posted for a while.  Sending you some bubbles to keep you feeling positive   And hey, don't worry about the symptoms, I didn't begin to get morning sickness until 8 weeks and then it came with avengeance.  

good luck and keep us posted so we don't worry!

Rachael


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
Quick post before Messiah starts, more nightmares tonight I think! 

Morgan - I thought it was 6 months or meat, so now I'm not sure! He was a bit bothered about his gums but nothing that a bit of chamomilla couldn't sort out, I felt a bit guilty when I felt his teeth, he had been moaning for most of the morning and generally driving me mad, I'd have given him some calpol if I'd have known any earlier! 

We go swimming every week, Myles loves it, he floats on his back and then sticks his little legs straight up in the air, I'm looking for a swim jacket, hopefully it will keep him a bit warmer!

CR - congratulations, you must be so happy, take it easy now and get yourself some travel sickness bands, I wore them all the time and when I stopped feeling sick, kept them in my pocket, just in case!!  

Hope everyone else is ok
Love from
Oink and Piglet  
X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

A quick hello from me as my curry is nearly ready and I am very hungry..so I apologise in advance for the lack of personals. I will try v v hard soon to catch up properly soon. We had a lovely week in Scotland and the weather was fab, stayed in a cottage in the middle of a forest, which was heaven for Thomas as he loves trees. We even had 5 red squirrels in the garden. Looking forward to next week as then I am reducing my hours so will have more time at home..hurray. I am working with a couple of young mums who have babies exactly the same age as Thomas so somedays are harder than others because I spend even more time wondering what he's upto..and who he is smiling at when it is not me   !
Yesterday was my last day of breastfeeding...spent a lot of time last night and on my drive to work wondering if I was doing the right thing, but as always Thomas made it easier by not seeming to notice there were no boobs on offer!! I am sad that I have stopped but then I look at it as he's moving on..I also have to be careful about the cake I eat now!!
A few of you were discussing meat. My h.v recommended it from 6 months and said just go for it in terms of introducing different stuff. It's also important that they get more Iron as the supply they were born with is depleted by 6 months. Thomas was 22 weeks when we gave him baby rice, 24 weeks when he had carrot and other veg and then 27 weeks when we gave him chicken. We found he preferred chicken when blended with veg. At the moment we haven't tried any red meat. 

One of the hard things I find is hard about being a mum is that everyones babies are different so what works at one time for one may not not happen for someone else...I have to keep reminding myself that when I worry that I seem to have the worlds laziest baby who is perfectly happy lying on his back and makes no attepmt to roll!

Big hugs to all of you..promise I'll do some personals next time!

N. Lass xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

NL - I have one of those too !!! I tend to think of it as if they are extra clever, why should they move and roll when it is even nicer to stay in one place and be waited on hand and foot! They are boys after all!!! 

We are going for a visit to the creche, Myles will go to in october, on monday, I am dreading it, he hasn't had a bottle yet, my friend is having him for a few hours tomorrow afternoon to see what he does with a bottle . He has always had a dummy so I'm not too worried, honest! 

I have decided that even though it will be really hard to leave him, especially as no-one else has looked after him while he has been awake yet, it will be extra special when I pick him up at the end of the day and soon I will be boring to play with every day, he needs to make some more friends, pick up all of the germs while he is little, give me time to finish my dissertation, and creche have more toys than us!!! Not that I am persuading myself, honest!!! 

speak to you all soon, the nap monster has woken up!
Lots of love
Oink and Piglet 
X


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening girls!
Oink - I must have got muddled, have only just been reading up about weaning so have been a bit confused.  My boys are also of the lazy variety and not into rolling - Oli has done it twice but Robin hasb't yet - he is far too busy nosing around looking at everyone.  

Hope Myles is ok with a bottle - am sure he will be and probably better if you're not around.

Northern - stopping b'feeding must be a huge milestone but I am sure he will be fine and you have done so well to keep it up all this time - he will have benefited hugely.

We have put the boys to bed early tonight as they are shattered - no proper naps all day (not for lack of trying either   ) and they had their feeds early too - extra hungry.  Think we may be on baby rice in the next week or so.

take care everyone
xx Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Not sure how long I have to post - madam is playing on the floor by me but won't play on her own for too long!

Just to confirm that meat is definitely from 6 months.  Agatha has had chicken & mince so far (well if you can call it that as she eats so little  ).  I mixed both in with other things for her.  The mince was a spaghetti Bolognease & the chicken with parsnip & green bean.

Well unfortunately my daughter is not like these nice boys, she spends the whole time now on her front shuffling backwards!  The funny thing is she is actually trying to go forwards so ends up much further away from the toy she wanted int he first place  

CR - good to hear from you & I am pleased that all is well
Rachaelmd - good luck with the next scan
NL - well done for feeding for so long, you have done Thomas proud! I am glad you enjoyed your holiday

I have Agatha's first settling in session at the nursery tomorrow, which I am hoping will go OK - only 3 weeks until I go back to work now, where has the time gone?  Then we are off to Center Parcs on Monday for the week which I am looking forward to.


Oh, must dash & am being summoned to play!

Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

It's been very quiet on here the last few days.  If you haven't caught up, hopefully we have two more newbies - Ms Jules and Kelly (i think i've remembered the name right, my brain is like a seive at the moment!).  So I'm hoping they feel brave enough to pop over soon!  

CR - how are you doing?


We have our 23 week scan tomorrow - first time we'll have seen Blob since the 12 week one so I'm really looking forward to it, even though the local sonographer is a scary lady  .  Hoping all is ok.

Have been feeling really achey recently - not helped by a vigorous dance at my cousin's wedding at the weekend.  Though not as achey as my other cousin who ended up at the local hospital giving birth 2 months early to twin girls!  All is well with all three of them, but a bit of a shock to the system - especially as I know they researched their own local hospitals in Leicestershire v. carefully and ended up having a c.section in Essex instead! Just goes to show you can't over plan these things  .

Am off out for a romantic date with dh (well, Pizza Express anyway!).

speak to you all soon

Love Rachael md


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Just checked, its Kerry not Kelly.  Welcome Kerry and congratulations once again to you and to Ms Jules


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How fab that we have some new additions, hope they feel brave enough to join us to.

I have posted a link about a possible meet, not sure how you all feel ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36363.0

I desperately want to respond to some of the comments written, but need to jump in the shower before my chunkster wakes as we have our postnatal class at 10.30, will catch up this afternoon if I can get him down for a long nap xx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, just come back from the scan and all is well - average size baby on most things though the femur length was larger than average and brain was smaller than average - my mother says it will either be a long-legged bimbo or a rugby player!  Am so relieved all is ok.  Roll on the end of December is all I can say so we can meet Blob in person!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the congrats Rachael! Wow this is quite a moment for me...Only been a BFP for a few days and reluctant to drag myself away from my lovely comfort blanket of IUI Girls main thread!

I'm trying to stay calm about things at the moment. My only other BFP didn't work out for me so I will just take it one day at a time which I guess is all anyone can do.

Looking forward to knowing you all and your little bundles!

Oh and I would go along with the long-legged bimbo option....he/she will go far!    

xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello all
Firstyl - Welcome  and  to Miss Jules and Kerry  
Great to have you with us. The first few weeks are pretty terrifying. Well actually it's all pretty terrifying but I guess you get more used to it. Hope we can be of some support and a bit of a natter.

Rachael - fab news about the scan and your mini-giraffe! Great relief to know that all is well and I'm sure the brain will catch up - get eating your oily fish, girl!

Minkey - how did Agatha's 1st nursery session go? Was it ok? I'm sure she will settle in soon.

Candy - had a nose at your gallery pics yesterday - absolutely gorgeous!

36 - how are you hun? Long time no hear.....

Northern, Oink, AussieMeg - how goes it?

Me and the boys are really well. Gave them some baby rice yesterday and Robin loved it although Oli just yelled for his bottle. We went and bought their highchairs last night. They look great but take up half the living room which is already full of baby stuff. So much for our nice calm, contemporary living room  still, it's fab to have it full of baby things.

Robin is going through a naughty phase of refusing to go to sleep at bedtime. The last 2 nights he has yelled for 2 hours, whatever we do, and he is now waking up poor Oliver. Hoping he will be better tonight. I am going to choir rehearsal tonight (after a 6 month break) so as long as he's asleep by the time I get back, I'm not worried  poor dh will have to deal with it    

Must go and wake them for their feed
love 
Kirsty xxx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar Girls

Can I join your group please.  I got my first BFP on the 1st Sept.  Here is a bit of background info on me.

Me and dh have been married for just over 1 year and have been ttc for just over 2 1/2 years.  After all initial test through our GP we were told we were both fine and to just keep trying.  I was not happy with this as I knew there was something not right, so we went private to Burton Hospital.  Their tests showed that DH sperm was a bit slow so they were basically dying before they reached the egg.  They advised us to have IUI.  I took clomid days 2 - 6 and on my scan (cd 12) I had two mature follies (maybe 3 but she thought this may be a cyst).  I had the trigger shot that day and we went back for the procedure the following day.  Dh sample was 29 million which we were really chuffed about, but we knew that it we only had a 10% chance of working so we tried not to get our hopes up.  We were given a preg test to take home and do on the 1st Sept.  From the following day after the IUI I was suffering with Af type cramps so told my DH that it had not worked and we were just waiting for  AF to arrive to start another round of clomid, so we were totally shocked when we tested on Thurs night to get a bfp.  I didn't believe it at first.  I did another one the following morning which was alot darker.  I then did a clear blue digital on Sat morning which came up "PREGNANT".  We rang the hospital and got in for a blood test on Friday which they said they would rush through, but they didn't get the results back until monday morning.  They said they like the reading to be between 50 and 100.  She told us ours was fantastic at 197.7!!!  I am so excited yet very nervous.  I am still getting little twinges and backache, but the nurse told me this is completely normal.  I'm knicker checking every hour!!!!  

Thanks for listening (sorry it was  bit long!).

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry fellow new BFP-er. I got mine Sunday so am even newer than you...Still knicker checking too.  Purposely wearing white ones for ease but am every 20 minutes at the mo!

I used to live near Burton for years! My little sister was born in Burton Hospital. Haven't been back for a few years though so I guess lots has changed.

Good luck with everything, we will be able to compare notes!

love Jules
xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi everyone, hi to miss jules and kerry.  loads of congrats to you both.

i am 10weeks and 6 days today, and i am STILL knicker checking!! 
9 week 6 days scan all ok, baby dancing around all over the place, unfortunately think it might have DP's dancing ability!!
had my blood test for nuchal scan today, the baby is 4.08cm and i saw the face, bit monkey-like and the baby had a full bladder and was having a stretch, but the scan was only a quickie to check dates, so the radiographer was rushing and the picture isn't too good.  however this was my first tummy scan, i am so used to dropping my trousers and knickers (!!!), for internal scans, that i nearly dropped everything and only thought to ask at the last minute, so luckily i didn't embarass myself.

aussie meg - pls can you put me down as EDD for 29 March 06.  thanks.  how are you??

hi to all, rachael, oink, morgan, candy, minky, northern lass, louby lou and anyone i've forgotten, i am so useless with names.

louby lou, really love your baby scan.

rachael, glad your scan was all ok and the scanner wasn't too scary.

love to you all
crxxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry to say ladies I was okc (obsessive knicker checking) right up until about two week's ago!    I think it becomes a habit you just can't kick.

Cr - congratulations on the scan, reality begins to hit home doesn't it when you actually see it on the screen moving around like that!  I know what you mean about the dildo cam though, even yesterday I nearly forgot and I'm 23 weeks! 

Kerry and Ms Jules hope all stays well with you both.

CR - have you tried ginger biscuits (or even ginger beer?) to ease sickness.  I found it semi-worked for me, though have got to know the insides of many loos between home and work and in the office over the 15 weeks of sickness.  Yeuch. TMI 

Morgan, sounds like your house is now a baby haven!  It must be hard work feeding two babies at the same time and I hope you've covered your walls for the point at which they start feeding themselves!

Minkey, I'm sure the shuffle backwards motion will come in useful at some time - perhaps when she is older and trying to exit from the clutches of some over amorous admirer?!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps

I have just got him back to sleep, so will do my best to catch up then do some housework   

I actually never stopped knicker checking until the day he was born...... congrats on that last scan CR, hoping its feeling more real now so amazing those early scans, where you can see the whole baby moving brings tears to your eyes, lol @ the dancing ability, I am hoping Jacob doesn't pick up on my out of tune singing ... currently I sing the alphabet and it always makes him laugh 

Official welocme to Miss Jules & kerry great to have you with us, I had so many af like symptons for the first 4 months that it makes it even harder to believe it, your reading sounds fab Kerry, wishing yo both a happy & healthy pregnancy keep in touch.

Thanks Morgan, I had a nose at your boys too, they are so handsome and very grown up, doesn't time fly   sorry to hear Robin is making a fuss at bedtime, but glad hes enjoying his food, Jacob was going to sleep on his own after the bedtime routine, although in the day he still doesn't know how to sleep on his own (I keep trying to teach him saying I am doing it for his benefit so I don't steal his independence, but hes not having any of it and I am a soft touch !) but the last week he also does nothing but scream, every time DH puts him back down I can't imgaine how much harder it is,if he was waking his brother ! .... DH is very anti a dummy, but I know if he had one he would be ok as hes not quite able to self sooth, his poor little hand goes into his eyes, ears anywhere but his mouth, whats everyone else views on dummys ? Jacob doesn't have colic anymore Morgan we are very lucky x  Let us know how you get on with one pay packet, I too can't imagine having no income, but we will just have to adapat.

What highchairs did you decide on Morgan ? Rachel glad the scan went well.

Minkey, our health visitor is all for introducing meet from the start well after the veg, I think I will wiat until 6months but will follow the annabel Karmel book, did I say that Asda do one of her books for £6.99 half the price of blooming marvellous if anyone is after it, how did the nursey session go ?

Oink, hope Myles took to the bottle, we had to try a bottle with Jacob the other night as he was poorly and refused to eat for 24hours, we tried both expressed milk and water out of a bottle, but he just screamed, been advised that a spoon is the best thing to try, but LOL not for you and the amount of milk Myles drinks hehe xxx

NL, I know some children skip stages but I am sure Thomas will roll when hes ready like Oink says they are boys after all !! it is hard not to keep comparing their deveolpment to other children and many boasting mums, I completely forgot my freinds daughter could roll as shes only the size of Jacob and popped to the loo, when I came back she was chewing Jacobs head or dribbling on him, he was soaked and not amused ! they were both lying and playing on a large mat.  Scotland sounded fab can't wait for us to get away (not that we have even talked about it yet) 

CR glad the scan went well, 36 hope you are ok, any news from scarlet ?

Thansk for the new list Meg, r u and bump ok ?

Louby about time we heard from you !!

I had a message from Tricia shes doing really well Quote "As for me.....bump has DEF started comign out in the last couple of weeks (25 weeks yesterday) and am starting to feel the lumpiness of it...if you know what I mean. I feel huge altho everyone keeps telling me how neat I am. I've def gone up from a 12 to a 14 all round but am sure this is down to eating as much as anything else ;o) Decided to just enjoy myself and worry about it later.....altho might regret that!" hope she doesn't mind me quoting her, but I know a few of you have asked after her to me.

Ellie hope you and the twinnies rae ok

Kisses to Charlie xx

Any news from you Fone ?

Love to everyone else C x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all
Kerry and Miss Jules - nice to meet you and hear your stories.  'Fraid I'm with Candy and Rachael on the knicker checking   .

CR - glad the scan went well.  Isn't it great not to have dildo cam any more?  Now you just have to get used to getting covered in freezing jelly every time  

Candy - we were against dummies but we gave ours them when they were tiny and just couldn't have done without them - they are both sucky babies and just needed that little comfort, especially at bedtime otherwise they would cry and cry.  I was anxious that they would still be needing them at age 3 but they have just got gradually off them - for the last month they have been needing them less and less = they just spit them out during the  day and only need them sometimes at night.  Now that they have found their thumbs to suck, they have realised that its instant and always on hand (pardon the pun!) and much easier than a dummy.  So I would say, if you think Jacob might benefit, try it and see - its worth it for your peace of mind and he will only use it while he needs it.

We have our highchairs now - we got the mammas and papas prima pappa onesand they are great so far.

Right better got and set the chairs up ready for wallpaper paste time.  baby rice is really gross.  mind you, i steamed them some potato last night and made the mistake of whizzing it in the blender and it just turned to thick starchy gloop even more like wallpaper paste.  won't make that mistake again!  

Hope everyone is well?
ta ta
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone

Once again I'm grabbing time that doesn't exist so will end up not posting anything useful at all..

How you all manage to post here I still don't know. I'm impressed.

I'm well, the boys are well.  They are eating loads of different goo - fish pie and peas for lunch then banana, squash, cauliflower cheese then peach for tea.  I seem to be spending more time feeding them these days not less.  is this right

Congrats to all the BFP's out there.  Parenthood is wonderful. Changes your life  .. for the better.

Hi to Candy, Morgan, Oink et al 

Elly xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks Morgan for your advise, I also had a lovely pm from im and I am just going to go with the flow now, If I think he needs it, going to also try him on the bottle again today as my expressed stores in the freezer are taking over and I think would be graet for daddym, last tiem he refused point blank to use it !

Have you tried pureed sweet potatoe, its my fav x

Elly, always fab to hear from you no matter how long, we do need more piccie sthough x there diet sounds fabulous making me hungry !

Love to all, must dash and get some brekkie

Cx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi ladies

I am just popping in to say still here and carrying around a 47 inch belly. I am excessively tired but do read everyday. We are all settled in here in our house now and have had my mum over for the last week so finally I have bought babies clothes etc. Went to a twinnies function today and I think mum has now decided it is a good thing we live in different countries as it is all a bit overwhleming with 13 sets of twins mainly between 9 mths and 21 mths running around.

I want to welcome the newbies and say gday to the mummies who I am sure I will be desparately calling upon for info really soon. I so feel like I know all your little ones and love "watching" them grow.

Has anyone heard from KatyA as she must be incredibly close now.

Right will post the list and off to sleep.

Love always
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06   
CR EDD29/03/06
Kerry 
Miss Jules [/color]
    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi All 

I've tried to put a picture of the boys here...

Elly x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Bother .. it didn't work.  How do I get them into my profile.....

Candy, anyone.. please help

Elly xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Elly nice to hear from you.  Would love to see your piccies.....sorry can't help with the technical bit as I struggle myself getting pictures on board.  Sounds like you are doing a great job with the feeding - are you cooking allthat yourself?  Post us some recipes!

Megan - wow 47inches - yikes!  I really feel for you hun - those last few months are sooooo hard.  But on the positive side, your bump shouldn't get tooo much bigger.  Mine stuck at the same size (52 inches) for the few weeks - just seemed to get more solid and expand up and down rather than out!  How was the twins function?  Is it sinking in with you?  Good to meet some twin mums though and see that they do get through the first year or 2!

Not heard from KatyA either but looking at her dates she must be pretty much ready to pop by now!

Robin and Oli have really come on in the last week or so - strong little legs which love to stand and bounce (with support of course!) and they are having loads of fun with their toys and chomping down carrot and pear like anything.  Great fun but I still find it exhausting and am glad the in-laws are coming over on Wednesday for a few days.

Taking the tribe round to a friend's this evening so must trot off and go make a lemon pie.
xxx

p.s. have added some recent piccies of the boys to my album


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

I haven't had time to read all the messages but I would like to say a big hello to newbies and !! 

Hi to all who know me too! Good to see life is going well for you all and lil babies and bellies growing well.

I don't feel I belong here at present as I am aware that I am bringing you all down and that really is the last thing I want to do.

Can anyone tell me if there is a place on here for people trying naturally? I cannot seem to find anywhere, is it all for treatment only?

We are both OK, have our ups and downs and the grief will take it's path. I am doing as I'm told (yeah a first I know!!) and letting it be, going home from work if I need to, crying as I need to, smiling as I need to etc. 

I don't think I want to hang out in the Pregnancy Loss area or the Forget me Not area, I love & miss Willow with all my heart but I need to stay upbeat and positive and I have moments when I need to be in those areas and for those times it is fab. 

But we had our 6week postnatal counselling appoint at local hospital yesterday. They've told us that when we are ready we are to try naturally until end Dec and if a lil miracle comes along then great (it'd be well top) and if not, we discuss fertility (prob IUI) treatment at that meeting. Providing cycle comes back if not then I yell for assistance earlier! 

They don't want to mess about with my system with meds etc until it has had 3 cycles. I think they are hoping pregnancy has sorted me out and if DH's lil boyz are behaving I'll get there naturally - here's hoping life is going to smile on us at last! 

So is the only area for me the 'between treatment' one?


FYI - Willow had the commoner type of Down's (non-dysjunction) which is random - phew it wasn't one of the reoccurring/inherited ones! We can be random that is cool!

My sister had her 20 week scan and all is OK - big sigh of relief. Such a love she called me first as she knew I'd be worried! Lil tyke kept it's legs crossed though so i don't know if I have a Niece or Nephew. I suspect I have a niece. 

DH has had a tough time lsat few weeks with changing meds for his Auto-immune disease. Think we are winning in the battle to find suitable meds he doesn't reat badly to but give him max pain relief at last. Ahhhrrrr! hope I'm not getting my hopes up too soon.

Lots of love and hugs to you all.

Charlie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie not read your post fully, but just wanted you to know that you will be missed, I know for your own sanity you need to move on, but only when you are ready, I for one like having you around.

How about creating a new IUI thread here, I know we are not really supposed to have other threads, not sure how I managed to get away with having my IUI girls turned IVF, what about starting an IUI inbetweenies or something like that, alternatively I think the inbetween forum used to be popular.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36246.0

Will read the rest of your post and everyone elses when I can, just need to get some kip x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Charlie, I understand why you want to move on but, like Candy, feel that it is your choice and would love you to keep in touch if.  I like Candy's idea of IUI inbetween/natural treatment because I know there are a lot of people on the IUI thread who are not actually going through the treatment but would like to stay in this bit.

Hope others are well, I've got an antenatal appointment today so am at home (hurrah).  I think this is the first one I'm going to where I'm not nervous -not yet anyway.  I think having had the 23 week scan and feeling bubs kick has calmed me down.

love rachael


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Ladies.

Hope I get time to post all that I want to, not sure when Agatha will wake from her nap  

Charlie - we would love you to stay here if you want to, please don;t feel you have to leave us.  On the other hand if you want to I agree with Candy, start your own thread I am sure that there are others who would join you.  You sound so upbeat it's wonderful.  I have everything crossed that you get the news you want over the next few months  xxxxx

Kerry & Miss Jules - welcome to the thread, it is great to have two more on board!!  Congratulations to you both on your BFP's !!!  .  I hope you both have a happy & healthy 9 months.  Any questions, this is definitely the right place!!  Kerry I "knicker checked" for months and I think I did about 8 tests as well just to be sure  

Morgan - Agatha's nursery session went well thanks.  She has another morning this Friday & then start properly on Monday.  I have put her starting the week before I go back to work as it makes me feel better to have a trial run if you see what I mean.

CR - good news about your 9 week scan, it all sounds spot on.  How are you feeling, nearly 12 weeks now!

Rachael - fab news that all was well at your scan, I hope you feel more reassured now?  

Candy - how is everything with you?  We gave Agatha a dummy when she was little.  I vowed I would never do it, but she really liked it & it helped her to settle.  I took it away at 12 weeks old (I read that much after that they remember they had it) and she didn't notice it had gone or need it once it had, so I personally would say try it, and just remove it reasonably early.  Agatha sucks her thumb now if she wants it.

Elly - great to hear from you - I thin when you introduce solids you do spend more time feeding again!  As they get abit older & drop some milk it will reduce again.  Agatha has just dropped one bottle a day so we are back to 4 feeding sessions from 5.  Not sure about you picture, sorry, my DH helped with mine!

AussieMeg - good to hear from you, wow what a tummy!!!

NL - hope you & Thomas are well, how are you finding work?  I start on the 26th, so just under 2 weeks and I am not looking forward to it  .  I am sure once I get into the swing of it it will be fine.  Much less time to post on here though I am sure...

Foss, Oink, Scarlet, 36 & Fone - hope all you mummies are doing well x

KatyA & LoobyLou - not long now - how are you doing?

Actiongirl, Clare, Tricia & Welshy - hello!

I think that is everyone - hurrah I managed it!

Well, we had a good week in Center Parcs, it is such a good place for children.  We put Agatha into the creche for 2 mornings and managed to pack in clay pigeon shooting, archery, ten pin bowling & crazy golf!  We also took her swimming every day.  The weather was wonderful all week as well, we had such a nice time.  Since being back I have been busy getting ready for work by mass cooking for Agatha to fill the freezer (chicken, fish, beef & lamb!) as well as labelling ALL her clothes for nursery.  Next week I have 3 days on my own while she is there & I intend to do some "me" stuff like go shopping & getting my hair cut.

She had her 7-9moth check yesterday which was all fine. They test the hearing & eyes, look at their hips and test development.  She passed it all which was good.

Ah, I hear awake noises, so must go.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi kids!

Charlie - you just stay here as long as you like.  Can understand hyou not wanting to hang out in the pregnancy loss area, and you are being so positive.  Inbetweenies sounds pretty good but you are always welcome here  

Minkey - crumbs, loads of preparation to do for nursery then!  glad the 1st session went well.  Glad you had a good holiday - sounds pretty action packed to me.  I think I would have put the boys in the creche and then gone back to bed for the rest of the morning  but then I am lazy, given the chance ! 

We went to look at a couple of nurseries today.  They seemed fine but somehow I can't imagine leaving my boys at either of them   guess we'll keep looking or else come up with another plan, like a childminder or nanny.

Off to a wedding tomorrow so the inlaws are here to look after the boys, who are totally giddy and wouldn't go to bed this evening in case they missed something  

byee
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Well this was the fihth night Jacob has been in his own room, the first three we kept him in his mosses basket (But he just too big for it now) the first night, he woke 4ish and then 7 and I fell into a sense of false security, only for him to get progressively worse over the next three nights, with the night before lasthe first night out of basket to wake almost every hour bless, I knew he woudl need time to adjust but wasn't prepared for such a broken night, so last night, I rolled towels up either sid eof the cot to make it seem smaller and again he woke only at 4.30 then 7.15, I know its too early to get complacent and will no doubt tempt fate, but I was so proud of him.

Two of nights he didn't sleep well, he had hardly eaten in the day as he had been on hunger strike, which also meant he didn't have his first injections Tuesday as planned they have been putt off till today... On Tuesday I went to see the health visttor about J's eating and she said that he seemed hot and may have a viral infection or something as too why he wasn't eating, but he was eating ok that day and I had donme his temps and not high, but I spoke to the nurse about it who was doing injections and she like me, wanted to give him a few days to catch up on his feeding and lone behold yesterday he ate so much, he did 4 huge poo's ! )

Sitting in the waiting room for injections though, I had tears rolling down my face as the babies came out screaming, dread to think how I will be today so my mum is coming with me, I can cuddle J and mummy cuddle me hehe

Took J to a postnatal excercise group yesterday morning, 20 mums and bubs, all the awake ones were put onto a mat and guess whos baby was first to cry   he was great though as fell asleep quicky in my arms then slept throughout class, where as other mums were back and forth all class, was v.lucky, I am sure it won't be so easy the following weeks, but a nice excuse to get out of excercising 

Ok hes crying so will be back to do personnals shortly xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Aww Candy - those injections are horrible, be brave   .  

Good Luck!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry didn't get back on, just to let you know J is fine, been very cuddly and clingy this afternoon and is now tucked up in bed, haven't used any calpol yet but if he wakes in the night with a temp I will, I did cry and my mum almost did to lol, its awful that they do 2 injections, just as you calm them down, he was very brave though, catch up tomorrow if I can x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Candy, I really feel for you for the jabs but it is worth it in the long-run so they don't get ill - think how much they'd cry then!  Its easy for me to say this as all that is a long way off still.

Morgan, I'd be really interested to know what you decide on childcare - we know we have those kind of decisions to make and I just don't know what is best.

Kerry and Miss Jules, how are you doing?  hope all is well.  I think that there is another positive from the IUI girls thread as well - hopefully a good autumn for us ladies!

My bump belt and ginormous pillow arrived this week - both are wonderful though the belt makes me feel v. hot.  Its embarrasing as I sweat away in the office while everyone around me is cold!  Guess thats all part of the fun and games of pregnancy.

Am beginning to think about what we need to buy - I don't want to get things too early, on the other hand I don't want to be trailing around the shops when I'm so enormous that I can't concentrate!

hope others are well.

Rachael


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to say hello to all you Mummies & Mummies-to-be. 

Candy - ah, poor little Jacob having his jabs. Hope you managed to soothe him - and your mummy managed to soothe you!  

Hello to AussieMeg! Wow 47 inch tummy - AMAZING! Hope you are all okay.  

 to Louby Lou and Cherry.

Charliezoom - so glad to read that Willow's Down's was the random type and I can understand your need to keep positive. Why don't you think about popping back onto the main IUI thread? It's sometimes REALLY hard to keep up with, but lots of people are in between treatment and still post there. Hopefully we can all share in your natural miracle there too, or if not support you if you go on to IUI. I think most of us have followed your sad story and will ALL want to follow your joy too.    Good luck. x

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Aww Molly you say the nicest things, Charlie I too was so relived to read that this was random couldn't bear to think that this may happen again.  Glad all is ok with your sis and praying for your natural miracle, run out of time again sorry will finsih reading messages when DH gets his lazy ar se out of bed


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I bet you think I had forgotten about you...that could never happen I assure you! It seems ages since I last posted..sorry. I'll struggle with a huge about of personals as I haven't read through the other postings in detail. I've struggled to come online with being back at work. Over the summer holidays I worked 5 days during the day and with the long commute I didn't see much of Thomas but the last 2 weeks I've worked 2 days 1-9pm and 2 days 9.30 - 3.30pm which has been so much better. I think the fact he has settled so well with the childminder has made the whole thing alot easier. I think about him alot during the day but seeing him be his usually smiley self has made me realise that he is fine even when I am not there! I am enjoying the balance of work and home and it means I make the most of the time I am with him..at 4pm in the afternoons when I don't work late I have all the time and energy for him the world. Suppose I just want to reassure you..especially Minkey as it's her turn next, that it hasn't been as bad as I thought. I have had the times when I've thought I shouldn't be working and spending it with him..but I'm with him a lot more hours than I'm not and by working ot means we can all have a better quality of life. Having a fab childminder has made the difference. He gives her the biggest smiles when I drop him off and know that he is happy. He's really grown in the last few weeks, now 18lb 2oz and on 50th percentile as opposed to below 0.4 as he was when he was born! He still makes no effort to crawl but sits up brilliantly. I reckon he doesn't want to be on his front because he knows it'll be harder for me to see his smiley face!!

Someone mentioned high chairs? I've just got  a brand new one off ebay. Chicco mama one, £100 in shop and got it for £50 includ p&P. The person selling them dbnursery has a few up each day so luck of the draw with bidding. Some were going for more but he had so many I just kept to my limit of £40 & £10 p&p and eventually got one. Won bid late thursday night and it arrived monday morning!

I hope everyone else is keeping well. Has anyone heard from Fiona since her twins arrived?

Candy - hope Jacob was ok after his jabs..can't believe he's 2 months already..time goes so quick. Seems to be doing well in his cot...have to see some more pics of him soon.

Minkey - Hope the settling in at nursery goes well, sounds like you are being super organised! I'm sure she will be fine. What hours are you doing when you go back?

Morgan, Oink, Elly, 36 hope you are all well.

Mummys to be..impressed at the size of some of your bumps!!

Charlie nice to hear from you...please feel free to come and say hello whenever you want..fingers crossed for you and dh.

Welcome to Kerry and Miss Jules..I can assure you the 2ww is the start of a lifetime of worrying and waiting..but it's def worth it

Sorry for the big me post.

I'll have to sort out my pics as I've noticed it isn't showing up properly.

If I don't post for a while it's because of time and not because I don't want to. All of you on this thread will always be important to me. Would so love to meet up...I did post on the link for meeting up but haven't checked how far we've come to organsing something.

Take care all of you,
Love N lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

This is abit of a me post I'm afraid.  I am feeling all emotional this evening with Agatha starting nursery tomorrow  .  I "know" that she will be fine, but it's the thought of leaving her, my little baby .

NL - great to hear that Thomas is doing so well, that makes me fell alot better really about tomorrow.  Thomas sounds fab, his weight is great.  Agatha weighs just under 17lb.  I am working Monday - Thursday 10am - 4pm, with an hour commute each way, so it's a full day away from her really.  I will drop her off at 8am & then pick her up about 5.30pm.  Then in Jan I do 5 days instead of 4.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

very quick post as I am knackered 

Myles is growing and growing, eating well, but prefers fruit to anything! We are having a few problems with his teeth that appeared when he was 5 months old, he has bitten me twice while I have been feeding him, the second time he drew blood, ooowwww! Any ideas if this is something he will do forever or just occasionally?

Minkey-Myles is off to nursery tomorrow too, he went for 2 hrs last week but 4 hrs tomorrow, good job I will be busy sorting out my S-I-L who had her baby yesterday, 5lb 6ozs, 35 weeks, I'm on a mission to buy small clothes! We have to take a picture of Myles' pets to nursery tomorrow, they obviously don't understand how difficult that is, 3 cats that aren't all best friends!

Speak soon
Take care all
Oink and Piglet X


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello all.. 

Yet another apology fo rnot posting-doesn't mean I am not thinking of you all.

Have been away in Portugal for two weeks and during that time,the nanny I had arranged to start tomorrow let me down! SO have only been back a week and start work again TOMORROW  

Thank God,have managed (at huge expense) to get a really good temp to buy me some time to find a permanent one and at least I am workign from home 4 days this week. Next weekend will be onelong round of interviews-exhausting but so important to get the right person for Immy.I really wish I could do the nursery thing but as I often have to leave at 5am-can't just leave her on the doorstep.

Anyway,it's lovely to hear that things won't be as bad as I think they will and actually,when back at work I reckon I will have more time to post-I miss it!

Love to all-apologies for no personals but I promise to try harder when back at work!

Loads of Love

Sarah


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Oink, my friends little girls teeth came early at 4months, her daughter actually seemed to learn that teeth hurt and was much more gentle after biting herself many times, I am sure she is just mega lucky, but hope Myles does the same.

Good luck with the picture taking.

36 hope you had a fab time in portugual ceratinly makes me green, knowing how cold it is here ! glad you have a temp nanny to help out in the meantime, even if it is costing you a fortune.

Awww Minkey, I really feel for you (((((hugs)))))) I hope that she has such a nice time and is well looked after it doesn't hurt so much to leave her, mak ethe most of your Fridays xxx

NL, don't apologise about posting, just its lovely to hear from you when you get 5, as for keeping up don't worry we just love hearing about u and Thomas, what a lovely way to think of him sitting up so you can see his face, sounds like you have the balance just perfect x

Rachel, even after being pregnant, I still am muchhotter than I used to be.

J has been a rebel all weekend, yesterday I think I only got about 5minutes of a happy baby and he woke 6 times last night, not including me feeding him at 4 and getting him up at 6.45, been using every excuse in the book for him, like its the after effects of the injections lol ..... it does make me smile, not to see him grizzley but how my world is his world and for once not putting myself first ! wouldn't change him, not a single a hair, hes starting to grizzle again now so must go cuddle and prize out a smile x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Well, I dropped her off at 8am & she cried a bit when she realised I was going, but hse did that at her settling-in sessions so I am not worried.

Now, just need to fill my day until 4pm when I said I would pick her up.  I am having my hair cut at 2, what on earth should I do with all this free time?!?!  Hmmmm some child-free shopping I think     DH will be much happier when I have to go to work & don't have th chance to spend more of his money  

Minkey x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Is it okay if I join you?? I've not got to the real live baby stage with tales of colic etc.. but I'm hoping that it will happen one day.

I got a BFP on my last (and fifth!) IUI in August. I had a first scan last week and everything was the right size for my timing and there was one little heartbeat twinkling away. I have another scan in a couple of weeks and I'm hoping that the wait in the meantime will be uneventful and that everything will be okay at that scan too...

Up until my first scan it was difficult to believe that I was actually pregnant because it felt like my body had gone all quiet and gone to sleep. Apparently there is something going on down there which is a huge relief. 

I'm not sure where my home is on these boards at the mo'. I was posting on the Aug/Sept IUI threads and I don't feel ready for the bun in the oven thread somehow so I'm hoping I can find a new home somewhere. Are there any other newly pregnant peeps that I can worry with


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Katie,

Congratulations on your BFP    & welcome to this thread - there are another two ladies who have just got their BFP's - Kerry & Miss Jules.

I was at the Lister too - what a fab clinic! Great news about your scan, I hope you are feeling reassured now you have seen you little one on the screen.

Any questions you have, do not hesitate to ask - a happy & healthy 9 months to you,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Katie, lovely to have you on board, I know what you mean about bun in the oven thread, I joined after my 12week scan, but found it almost impossible to actually keep up with all the girls which is why I like this thread.

Glad the scan went well, wishing you a happy & healthy 9months, it does prove that if IUi doesn't work on your 1st or 2nd go it can work, I gave up after 3.

Minkey what did you do today ? hope you were able to relax knowing she sin safe hands x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Katie165 - Congratulations and this definitely is the place for you to post...it was the reason this thread was set up as there were a few of us who felt inbetween threads. Look forward to getting to know you and baby Katie165!

Minkey - been thinking of you today, sure Agatha will have had a great day with loads of new people admiring her. DId you have a good day...lucky you getting hair cut. I had few hours off so went bra shopping...got told off for being in the wrong size bra and came away with a bra which seems to restrict my ability to breath..however it has done wonders for my boobs as they are back where they are supposed to be...DH was impressed which was an added bonus and a small price to pay for not being able to breath properly!!!

36 - so sorry to hear your nanny let you down and that you had to cut short your holiday. I really hope you find someone soon. The same thing happened to us with our childminder, but sometimes things happen for a reason because the one we have now is so much nicer and I feel so much happier.

Oink -  great to hear from you and that the milk monster now has teeth!! Ouch at the biting bit, how much does he weigh now?

Elly - hope you and the boys are well..think of you often seeing as the boys are exactly the same age..what time were they born?

Candy - hope Jacob is sleeping a bit better for you.

Love to everyone else, love Northern Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - I am intrigued by your charter member status..soes this mean you are alot more important? If so how long have you been a charter member?

Love N.lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think Minkey just talks too much


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

don't listen to her, Minkey - we charter girls are Very Special!

Just popped in to say hello but now it's feeding time   so I'm off to smear potato all over the living room.  or I could let robin and oliver do it  
xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz 
Charliezoom Willow b.30/7/05 d.30/7/05
Fone Molly and Thomas b. 01/08/05 5lb 3oz and 6lb 9oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  
Welshy EDD05/02/06  
CR EDD29/03/06 
Kerry 
Miss Jules 
Katie165

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there girls

I will write more tomorrow my time but just wanted to ask if anyone has heard from KatyA as I am sure she will be close to having those twinnies by now. Up until this last week I have been really enjoying the pregnancy but now I am jsut sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo huge and the bump rests on my lap when I sit and is very heavy when I walk. But am sooo grateful really. Had a bit of a scare this week with my thyroid but all under control now and just going to try to enjoy the next 5 weeks.

Welcome Katie, this si the most lovely thread. 

Morgan I love your posts and am sure I will be begging for help and advice soooo soon. You always seem so calm.

NL---Love the boob story. After breastfeeding class last night DH has felt the need to discuss my aerola in detail. Not that he knew what it was before mind you and is terribly excited that he has been told they will get bigger. Glas someone is!

Minkey -  Agatha is just sooo beautiful. If we get a little girl Agatha is on our short list hope you don't mind.

36 - Good luck with nanny hunting we have just begun and apart from everything else are having language problems too.

Oink -  They didn't mention teeth at the breastfeeding class last night either?

Elly -at what week did you have the boys? I am starting to get paranoid about the birth now.

Candy - my sweet just a big hi to you

Rachael--I didn't buy anything until week 26 then I bought the stroller and cots because of a sale. Mum came over last week and we bought everything we needed in 2 days. Glad I did it then as I ahve really slowed down now. I have a long exhaustive list that I picked and chose from if you want a copy.

Charlie--Seems like the hossie is being great. Thinking of you often.

And to my Molly if you read this thread today a big love to you and thanks for all your suport always.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening Ladies,

I'll have you know I do indeed talk too much    - NL - I got my charter status by default as I had donated to the site.  It makes me most important and access to some different smilies    Not that I have worked out whcih ones

Agatha has had two good days at nursery, so I am feeling very positive for when I start work on Monday.  Today I went to London & pootled round the shops, actually I got abit bored all on my own so came home & had a nap!  Tomorrow I am going to Bicester Village shopping with my Mum.  Then on Thursday I get her back!

AussieMeg - as it's you and because you said she is beautiful I don't mind if you have her name on your list.  You have charmed your way in !!

NL - isn't it so nice to get back into underwire!!

Minkey x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way lovely ladies >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37486.0

H xx


----------

